# ARC adapter



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

You mean like this?

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_...Iq3XtkOIxz_q6MJvjFf8XVcd1tY_adQbPWxoCb6Hw_wcB


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Do you mean RCA connector?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I believe he means ARC (Audio Return Channel).


I found this:

http://www.amazon.com/Panlong-Adapter-Optical-TOSLINK-Output/dp/B00P63YLZG



No idea if it'll work or not....


----------



## dlam9946 (Nov 22, 2015)

Yeh, thats what I am looking for. Anyone have any experience and know if they work well?

I am currently running an Optic cable for my audio, but all you read about is HDMI is the way to go. I just dont want to have switch between different settings to get audio from my blue ray vs TV audio


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

If you are currently successfully using a optical (Toslink) cable, there is no reason to change.


----------

